# Help me get off the pot. . .



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

I have narrowed my search down to either a Glock 19, Springfield XD9, Smith & Wesson M&P9 or Ruger SR9. I have shot all of them and think they all have their pluses and minuses. 

The gun would be used for mostly range shooting and home defense. I would like to get involved in some USPSA shooting in the future.

If you had to choose one and be done with it what would it be?


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Why would you want a single stack SR9, if you're only going to use it for range use and home defense?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Why would you want a single stack SR9, if you're only going to use it for range use and home defense?


Uhhhh, the SR9 holds 18 rounds. Just don't drop it, or you'll be holding one of them in your leg. :mrgreen:

I prefer the Glock for the low bore axis and short/firm trigger reset. Both make fast shooting easier. Also, accessories are much more widely available for Glocks than any of the other guns. The XD is gaining in this regard, though.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got both the MP & Glock 19 and I like the the Glock better for carry as it is lighter and the MP for home defense & range. Both are very accurate with in 30ft. Weight makes a difference to an oldman as we are carrying enough already.:anim_lol:


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

I vote G19, because if it fits you hand, there is no other gun on the market right now that fits the niche that the G19 fills (perfect for CCW, Range, HD).


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Naterstein said:


> I vote G19, because if it fits you hand, there is no other gun on the market right now that fits the niche that the G19 fills (perfect for CCW, Range, HD).


Several others do a good job of filling those needs and the Glock 19 is among the better ones.

:smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Glock 19

Are you aware of the SR9 recall? You might want to consider that in your decision.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I prefer the XD. You'll probably find a cheap trigger job will vastly improve the trigger. I bought the Powder River Precision kit for $50, which pretty much eliminated the pre/overtravel, which in turn made the reset much better.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Joeywhat said:


> You'll probably find a cheap trigger job will vastly improve the trigger.


Cheap trigger jobs seldom do much good in terms of reliability, however.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Cheap trigger jobs seldom do much good in terms of reliability, however.


I guess...haven't heard of anyone with problems on the XD forum, though.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Never been on the XD forum, so this is just a general observation, but very few shooters really run their guns hard and hot enough to get a good idea of reliability. Most any gun this side of a Charter Arms or Hi-Point will digest the 50-100 rounds a week most shooters fire in casual, sedate range settings. It's only when they get out and start shooting competition or taking upper-level courses that their guns start to break. 

Replacement trigger parts are well known for causing malfunctions in 1911s, Glocks, ARs, S&W revolvers and other guns. But perhaps for some reason it isn't true with the Croatian Sensation.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, since I'll (hopefully) start doing IDPA pretty soon, we'll find out. I also try to run 200 rounds/week through it...if it breaks, oh well. I don't carry it right now anyways.

FWIW the "kit" is a different safety lever.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I voted XD for my own personal preferences.

That said, for USPSA, the XD is Single Action Only, and I don't think legal in "Production" class, but can be used in "Limited" class...

If yo're going to do a lot of USPSA, check your classes. If your going to USPSA for fun, who cares, take your personal favorite, and shoot as well as you can!

JW


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I would go G19 (well, I already did go G19) or XD9. I have an XD45 and it's a great gun. I went with the Glock simply because I was in a Glock mood at the time. No regrets, though.

THe M&P never really fit me, but that's just me. I held an SR9 at a show once and it seemed/ felt really cheaply made. And, especially with the recall I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i read the recal notice and emailed ruger
they are going to be retrofitting the customers guns for a long long time
it will be a while before they get back on the market according to what i was told

speaking of trigger jobs - regarding the 3.5 lb glock trigger job for about $20 - isn't it reliable?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glock recommends the 3.5 for competition only, not defense/service.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Spartan said:


> I went with the Glock simply because I was in a Glock mood at the time.


I like that, kind of like choosing bacon or sausage for breakfast.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

1-Glock 19
2-XD9
3-MP9
4-SR9


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I really can't answer this poll, but I would choose anything over a Glock.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Why would anyone choose anything but Glock? G19


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I prefer the M&P9 of the choices you have listed.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Uhhhh, the SR9 holds 18 rounds. Just don't drop it, or you'll be holding one of them in your leg. :mrgreen:
> 
> I prefer the Glock for the low bore axis and short/firm trigger reset. Both make fast shooting easier. Also, accessories are much more widely available for Glocks than any of the other guns. The XD is gaining in this regard, though.


I agree 100%. I owned a Glock 19 for 5+ years. Never had any problems with it and I used it as my IDPA comp gun and even my IPSC comp gun for 3+ years. I eventually traded it for the Glock 23. Now that ammo prices are up I wish that I had the 19 back.


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2008)

you gotta remember that these polls are more of a popularity contest and "what do you own?" than "whats the best?".

Glock has the most market share so it wins...followed by XD...

having said that,i cant knock a Glock 19(or 17 for that matter),im a fan.

...but i would go with the M&P-9 personally.

i have no experience with the XD other than holding them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JJ said:


> you gotta remember that these polls are more of a popularity contest and "what do you own?" than "whats the best?".


True, but I'd like to think that most of us own the guns we consider the best. :mrgreen:


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2008)

true,but many will vote despite limited or no experience with all of the options.

for example,i voted without having shot the XD...or even touched the SR9.:mrgreen:


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

My "personal" choice is,was the XD. I have shot the M&P, Glock, and XD. The M&P didn't light my fire. Very well made relatively accurate example of S&W quality. If you like the feel of an M&P, you should be quite happy with one. The Glock was the fastest shot to shot of the 3 brands. You can really burn the powder with one. I would love to be carrying one right now. But, I have the worlds shortest index fingers. I'm not small mind you, 5'10" and 190 lbs, but mother nature had fun with my hands. That led me to the XD. So far I am very pleased with it. It shoots what I have put through it well. Scott Springer will likely get to play with it this winter. Not because it really needs anything, I just like to modify stuff because I can. I am going to order another XD next week. A 5" 9mm that too will be "Springerized". The Glock is a great weapon. If you have normal size hands, go for it. You won't be sorry. To me the M&P has nothing over the XD and Glock. The Ruger isn't in the running. I don't consider it in the same class as the other 3. I shot 3 stages with one, and that was enough. My Ruger revolvers have always been top notch. My favorite revolver in fact. They need to get the cheap feel out of their SR9, if they are going to run with Glock,S&W, and XD.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

so did we help you get off the pot, as you put it?

did you buy anything yet?


----------



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

No, not yet. I have a bad habit of agonizing over expensive purchases. I'm pretty sure though that I will end up with the Glock 19.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

just get the glock17 from budsgunshop at $500 +S&H
you will be very happy 
and great peace of mind


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 30, 2008)

I give a vote for the underdog M&P with 3 different backstraps. I dont like the grip angle on Glocks. I almost have to bend wrist downward to line up the sights and can shoot tighter groups with an MP than with the XD. SR9's have that recall issue. Ive read that many shooters had theirs fire on full auto at the range. Wonder if Ruger is covering that up by saying "if you drop the gun it will fire" instead of the auto issue...M&P, Glock, and XD are all fine guns. They all say "bang" when squeezed over and over. Get the gun that fits you. You should also take a look at the new XD-M:smt023


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Not familiar with the SR9 however I would recommend all three left, the XD, Glock, and M&P I swear by S&W but I also swear by glock, I've had problems as of late with my XD-40 though, my first XD and it's been problematic, I think I'll stay away from XD's, that's my personal opinion/experience with these firearms to help you make your decision.


----------

